# MN wolves



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It seems that our wolf population is doing well. We've had an exploding deer population with our recent non-winters with many does having twins. Lately though I see a decline in deer sign I see on my hiking trips and often find the remains of deer that were probably killed by the wolves.

Here's a photo of one of the larger wolf tracks I've seen this winter.











Here's what's left of a deer.


----------



## pcwerk (Sep 2, 2003)

Cool! We have a case thats been in the news lately where a hunter shot
a wolf (thought it was a coyote) here in Olmsted County [Rochester]. 
Authorities think it came over from Wisconsin, where they have a population
of them in the central part of that state. 
pc


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

As rapidly as I see deer sign disappearing in some areas I think that deer hunters are going to start screaming soon. Some areas that had heavily used deer trails and wolf tracks all over are now almost devoid of both. The good old days of shooting up to 5 deer are soon to be over. Hopefully that will reduce tick diseases.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

A neighbor of ours said that the DNR has found 3 dead Timberwolve in our area this winter. They all had extreme cases of mange and died from exposure. There have been quite a few sightings here by hunters, but there are so many deer I don't think they mind it as much as usual.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

A lot of hunters said they saw NO DEER during the last hunting season, but you do hear the wolves howling in the evening.

Saw a t-shirt in Northern WI two years ago. It said, "Get hooked on Wisconsin wolves. Smoke a pack a day.

That sentiment may begin to grow in the future.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

We have plenty of wolves here on the Iron Range, and last year I took 6 deer off my own 100 acres.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This one was killed during our drive into work one morning last winter. We were just a couple miles from our house when a logging truck, going the opposite direction, hit it. We stopped and threw it in the back of our pick up and brought it into the Brainerd DNR office.

We've seen tracks in the snow, too and on ocassion hear a lobo howl in the middle of the night.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

A few years ago I found a dead wolf on a frozen beaver pond. I was going to donate the skull to the nature center. When they contacted the DNR they were told do NOT transport the skull. While we waited for the permit and the CO to accompany me a mile off the road to the skull spring came, the ice melted and the skull sank to the bottom.


----------

